# URGENT!!! Autodesk Inventor stress analysis function



## K.stuart.P (Jul 11, 2008)

i have Autodesk Inventor 2010 and i cannot seem to use, or even locate the stress analysis function.

i have the student edition, so im guessing there may be limited functionality with it but i was wondering if there was a way to get around this or install an additional software pack?

i would email autodesk but they do not seem to have a tech support email address, only marketing and stuff.

i really need this function because i am designing something to be used at Ford Motors and it needs to be able to withstand certain loads and forces.

only an apprentice by the way, so i am not designing anything major for them lol

any help appreciated


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

You could be right about the limited functionality.
http://images.autodesk.com/adsk/files/autodesk_inventor_2010_faq.pdf
seems to suggest the plain version doesn't have stress analysis (see 3.)

As for upgrade or service pack, you could always ask them over the phone 800-578-3375, ext. 103

Otherwise, I have never used autodesk, but I searched for tutorials and it seems to show the stress feature is under something called part feature menu?
http://www.augi.com/publications/hotnews.asp?page=1509
http://www.augi.com/publications/hotnews.asp?page=1531
http://www.augi.com/publications/hotnews.asp?page=1550


----------



## K.stuart.P (Jul 11, 2008)

thank you for your quick response.

the strange thing is tho, even tho my software is the student edition it still says it is Inventor 2010 _proffessional_, and as far as i know the only real difference should be that anything i print off will be clearly stated as being from a student edition, this just stops people using it in industry.

it has all the tutorials within the software for stress analysis but when i try and follow them the icons it tells me to click just arent there :s

no idea really...


----------

